# Where to get Evo headset bearings (only the bearings)?



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get the lower 1 1/4" and upper 1 1/8" headset bearings for an evo?

Cannondale Experts seems to only sell the complete assembly for $95, but I only need the bearings.


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Really, no one?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I do not believe you can buy the bearings by themselves. I wanted to buy the headset alum cap for my evo and the bike shop kindly took it from a headset kit, otherwise I would have had to buy the whole assembly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Does that help? That's Evo headset specs according to Cane Creek's headset finder.









I think the upper bearing is the same size as the Campagnolo hiddenset standard...


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Does that help? That's Evo headset specs according to Cane Creek's headset finder.
> 
> View attachment 307998
> 
> ...


Hey Dan Gerous,

Thanks for posting.

I spoke to Cane Creek last week and ordered their HSS71001 bearing, which should be the upper bearing.

HSS71001:
OD: 41.8mm
ID: 30.0mm
Height: 6.5mm

I will post the result when i receive it.

For the lower bearing they say that they don't have the evo 1 1/4 x 45 degrees x 45 degrees, but that they do have 1 1/4 x 36 degrees x 45 degrees, which would require swapping my crown race for theirs and it should work.

My lower bearing is still okay, so I am just going to replace the upper for now.

Thanks!


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Update:

The Cane Creek fits perfectly for the upper evo headset bearing.

Item: HSS71001
Description: BEARING - 41.8MM - 45X45-CAMPY SPEC

Specs:
OD: 41.8mm
ID: 30.0mm
Height: 6.5mm

Cost: $11.00 (from Cane Creek)

Now, if I can only find the lower bearing, I'll be all set.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

DCE said:


> Update:
> 
> The Cane Creek fits perfectly for the upper evo headset bearing.
> 
> ...


Good to know. :thumbsup:


----------

